# Why does my post count keep going down???



## Thorin (Jun 11, 2003)

Had there been some cleaning out of threads? I don't really know what or where I've been posting to warrant them being deleted. I went from over 1100 to around 970 then worked my way back up to close to 1000 and now I'm back to 980!

Can a mod fill me in on what's going on?


----------



## Talierin (Jun 11, 2003)

MacAddict's been cleaning out the movie sections thoroughly


----------



## Eliot (Jun 11, 2003)

Aha! That would explain why I went from close to 1000, down to 700.


----------



## MacAddict (Jun 11, 2003)

Yes Thorin I'm afraid I am prolly to blame for the loss of postness, sorry. 


~MacAddict


----------



## Eliot (Jun 11, 2003)

I have a question. Did somebody delete the "Middle-Earth Name Game!!" thread? I mean the old one, because there's now a new one. 

I know I had _many, many_ posts in that thread. Just curious.


----------



## Talierin (Jun 11, 2003)

Yes, Ithryn did delete that...... but let's not talk about that, it got rather ugly


----------



## Aulë (Jun 12, 2003)

Grrr,
Let us never speak of that again....!

I felt sorry for Flame_Of_Udun and Eliot when that disappeared...


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jun 13, 2003)

I seem to have lost about 200 posts in the last couple of months. It's strange coz i can't even remember where i posted them all but they sure are disappearing.


----------



## Inderjit S (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm sorry but do post counts really matter that much?



> I felt sorry for Flame_Of_Udun and Eliot when that disappeared



You felt sorry for them because they lost posts in a thread which a good mod. deemed to be useless/repittive or whatever reason he gave?


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Samwise_hero _
> *I seem to have lost about 200 posts in the last couple of months. It's strange coz i can't even remember where i posted them all but they sure are disappearing. *


In addition to the already mentioned cleaning in the film-section, there is also a cleaning going on in the book-section. This might explain the drop in your post-count.


----------

